# Back into tanks new to salt



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

So Ive been out of the fish world for a while due to the Army. When I came back to FF, my password was 1004 days expired, should tell you a little something something haha. But anyways, currently deployed and while on guard shift, we somehow began talking about fish tanks. I live in the barracks and we couldn't have them in the old ones but when we get back, were getting new barracks that allow it. I decided Im going to do a small FOWLR tank. I remember BioCubes from when I was doing freshwater, so I looked those up. I came across a new BioCube from Coralife and found the obvious Oceanic. Now being new to salt water, I have no clue which one of these would be better (Id prefer the Coralife 29) and what else I would need to purchase. I only plan on 2 Clowns, a Mandarin Goby and maybe a Cardinal or two, though I feel like I can fit 3 minimum. I was going to put an anemone in there too for the clowns but have heard corals are a pain. Im still deployed but will be home soon and this is something I plan on starting as soon as I get back. Any info will be great! Thanks!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forums. A 29g Biocube is a nice set-up. A single pair of clowns is fine but I'd hold off on the mandarin because they need mature tanks for survival - at least 6 mos. to a year. I'd get tank-bred clowns because they are much hardier than wild caught.Why not go with a Royal Gramma or a Possum wrasse and a Clown goby with the clownfish. Clownfish can do well without an anemone. There are wonderful beginner corals that won't be pain to keep. Zoanthids. mushrooms, frogspawn or torch. I've heard clown hosts mushrooms, frogspawn and torch corals.

First thing I'd do is pick up a book called "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist" to help get you get started in saltwater aquaria keeping.


----------



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ice said:


> Welcome to the forums. A 29g Biocube is a nice set-up. A single pair of clowns is fine but I'd hold off on the mandarin because they need mature tanks for survival - at least 6 mos. to a year. I'd get tank-bred clowns because they are much hardier than wild caught.Why not go with a Royal Gramma or a Possum wrasse and a Clown goby with the clownfish. Clownfish can do well without an anemone. There are wonderful beginner corals that won't be pain to keep. Zoanthids. mushrooms, frogspawn or torch. I've heard clown hosts mushrooms, frogspawn and torch corals.
> 
> First thing I'd do is pick up a book called "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist" to help get you get started in saltwater aquaria keeping.


I thought about wrasses. How much live rock would be good for that sized tank? Ive heard 1lbs per gallon? Ill look at those corals so I can see what they are exactly.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Six line wrasse are known to be bullies. For a peacefull variety - I'd go with a Possum Wrasse. Others: Pink Streaked Wrasse, Yellowfin Flasher Wrasse, Blue Flasher Wrasse, Red tail Flasher Wrasse. These are reef safe wrasses and ideal for your tank size.

This company can make things easier to determine how much LR, sand, etc... you need. For a 29G - 58lbs of LR, 29lbs. of sand according to this chart:

http://tbsaltwater.com/thepackage/package_chart.html

Beginner corals ideas can be found here: 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=597+2856&count=37&s=ts


----------



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ice said:


> Six line wrasse are known to be bullies. For a peacefull variety - I'd go with a Possum Wrasse. Others: Pink Streaked Wrasse, Yellowfin Flasher Wrasse, Blue Flasher Wrasse, Red tail Flasher Wrasse. These are reef safe wrasses and ideal for your tank size.
> 
> This company can make things easier to determine how much LR, sand, etc... you need. For a 29G - 58lbs of LR, 29lbs. of sand according to this chart:
> 
> ...


I use liveaquaria a lot. I was big into tanks a couple years back, just not salt. I didn't realize that much rock was needed. Seems like that much would take up the whole tank haha


----------

